# Cuisines of the world



## DeoOpt (Aug 27, 2008)

I started out as a prep cook when I was 16 years old and over time graduated to chef d'oeuvre.So I have grown accustomed to many a dish, from French food, Chineese, Italian, Greek, Russian, Japanese, Indonesian, and most recently Philippino food. I like all the food fom those diferant places but I must admit my all time favorite is the pan pacific foods. I mostly like the Indonesian food like Gado-Gado and nasi goreng, pepes tahu, soto ayam, and Chicken or beef sate w/ penut sauce. as for Greek food I like the Lamb scara, moussaka, pastitsio. and the Philippino food is also Masarap, like- kare-kare, pancet, palabook, adobo. So, yes I love to cook and sample the dishes..


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 27, 2008)

I enjoy alot of the "Gulla" (sp?) cusine of the south eastern US. Simple fare, but there are some cooks putting interesting spins on traditional southern dishes of late.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you wouldn't be real interested in some of my favorite cuisine, starting with a Big Mac, cheeseburger, side order of fries, and a coke. 

Seriously, though, sounds like you've tasted quite a variety of foods, most (all?) of which I've never heard of. Do these exotic sounding foods taste like anything we're use to here?


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I'm guessing you wouldn't be real interested in some of my favorite cuisine, starting with a Big Mac, cheeseburger, side order of fries, and a coke.
> 
> Seriously, though, sounds like you've tasted quite a variety of foods, most (all?) of which I've never heard of. Do these exotic sounding foods taste like anything we're use to here?


What I would do is google "what is the best'- Greek, or Indonesian, or what ever your exotic tast buds leed you. You will find some amazing food out there.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 27, 2008)

Kare Kare, Pancet, Adobo (Pork, not chicken!)  Yum! My Mother-in-law Makes those dishes for us when we come over. There are some Filipino dishes that I dont think I can ever like/eat, for example; balut, and Bagoong.


----------



## Kim G (Aug 27, 2008)

I love Korean food! Kimchi, bi-bim-bap, seafood soup . . . mmmmmmmm. I wish I had more experience with food from other cultures. I love food.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 27, 2008)

Kim G said:


> I love Korean food! Kimchi, bi-bim-bap, seafood soup . . . mmmmmmmm. I wish I had more experience with food from other cultures. I love food.



Ahhh. I like Korean food. I go once in a while to a resturant that when you sit down at a table that has it's own BBQ, you order the food it comes out to you raw but you cook yourself. now thats yummy and fun at the same time..


----------



## Kim G (Aug 27, 2008)

DeoOpt said:


> Ahhh. I like Korean food. I go once in a while to a resturant that when you sit down at a table that has it's own BBQ, you order the food it comes out to you raw but you cook yourself. now thats yummy and fun at the same time..



Mmmm. Good ol' Bulgogi. I enjoyed cooking at the table (except when my legs fell asleep). I haven't found a place in Upstate SC that has Korean food prepared at the table.


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 27, 2008)

Kim G said:


> I love Korean food! Kimchi, bi-bim-bap, seafood soup . . . mmmmmmmm. I wish I had more experience with food from other cultures. I love food.



I love Korean food as well. Unfortunately the one restaurant in town that sold it went under. So now I have to drive to St. Louis for Korean food if I get any. And when I go to St. Louis I either end up going to the Macaroni Grill, P.F. Chang's or this Jamaican place that I can't remember the name of. But I'm quite fond of the Jamaican place. Caribbean food is quite delicious as well.

I also love Indian food. palak panir, lamb vindaloo, naan, samosas... yummy. We do have an Indian restaurant in town so that is good.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 28, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> Kim G said:
> 
> 
> > I love Korean food! Kimchi, bi-bim-bap, seafood soup . . . mmmmmmmm. I wish I had more experience with food from other cultures. I love food.
> ...




Yes. Indian Food is allso good. I was a prep cook at a Indian resturaunt, I like the butter chicken, cury mussels, daal, aloo gobey, sag pineer, lamb biryani, chicken teka.... yummy


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 28, 2008)

I like all sorts of 'ethnic' foods. But, one of my favourite is haggis.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 29, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I like all sorts of 'ethnic' foods. But, one of my favourite is haggis.



I am Scottish, but the smell of that stuff makes me nauseous. It's almost enough to turn me vegetarian. I can only imagine what it tastes like.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone know any good Dutch recipes?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a couple of choice German recipes. German cuisine is pretty awesome. We make sauerbraten about once a year and serve that with potato dumplings and red cabbage.

German sausage comes in some really tasty variations: knackwurst, bauernwurst, bockwurst, bratwurst (of course). Sauerkraut and potatoes on the side.

Never tried hasenpfeffer, though.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 31, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Anyone know any good Dutch recipes?


Dutch Fudge
Borstplaat 
Publish Date: Jan 23, 2003
Tags: Cakes & Cookies Desserts & Pies


300 grams white sugar
200 grams soft brown sugar
10 grams butter
100 ml milk
cookie forms and/or aluminum foil
for flavouring:
4 tbsp. brewed espresso coffee or 
4 tbsp. prepared cocoa or 
2 tbsp. maraschino juice or
3 tbsp. whipping cream




Keep the cookie forms in a dish of ice water. Combine sugar, milk and butter in a thick-bottomed pan and add one of the flavours - coffee, chocolate or cream - as well (for cherry flavour add the juice just before pouring out the mixture). Boil the mixture, and stir it constantly. The fudge is ready when a drop of the hot mixture does not flatten on a plate or in a cup of water. Remove the pan from the heat. Put the cookie forms on a sheet of foil and pour the mixture into the forms. 
Lamb stew Maastricht-style
Limburgse stoofpot van lamsvlees
Publish Date: Nov 23, 2005
Tags: Soups & Stews Meats & Fish


450 grams / 1 lb lamb in cubes
2 tbsp flour
1 tsp thyme, powdered
salt & black pepper
6 large onions, 400 grams / 12 oz., chopped
6 cloves garlic, chopped
3 tbsp olive oil
60 grams / 2½ oz. butter
2 dl / 1 cup strained tomatoes
½ liter / 2 cups red wine
2 bay leaves
24 black, pitted olives, chopped
1 tsp sugar
2 tbsp chopped parsley

Put the sifted flour in a plastic bag and mix in well the powdered thyme, salt and freshly ground pepper. Add the meat cubes and shake well until all sides of the cubes are well-coated.

Heat a deep skillet and put in the oil and butter. When thoroughly heated, put in the meat and brown the lamb cubes on all sides. Add the coarsely chopped onions and the finely chopped garlic and stir-fry until the onions become very light brown.

Pour in the wine and the strained tomatoes (from a can or jar) and mix well. Add hot water if necessary to just cover the meat. Put in the bay leaves.

Cover the pan and simmer the stew for 70 minutes and see that the meat remains just covered. Remove the lid, add the chopped olives, and the sugar. Stir. Simmer for 10 more minutes, until the sauce has thickened. Take out the bay leaves and sprinkle with parsley just before serving.

Tastes great with chunk of coarse, whole wheat bread.
Mustard soup from Ameland
Amelander mosterdsoep
Publish Date: Oct 23, 2006
Tags: Soups & Stews


1 liter / 1 quart water
1 large onion
2 beef or fish bouillon cubes
40 grams margarine
40 grams / 6 tbsp flour
3 heaping tbsp mustard
6 tbsp light cream
4 tsp capers or chopped pickle
vinegar
pepper
1/16 leek, in thinnest rings
150 grams shrimps or prawns


Finely chop the onion. Heat the margarine in a large skillet and sautée the onions. Mix in the sifted flour and heat thoroughly. Bit by bit add the water and stir often. Add the crumbled bouillon cubes at the same time and stir until the mix is smooth.

Put the mustard in a bowl, add the cream and stir well. Add to the soup and mix in the capers. Pour in a dash of vinegar and add fresh pepper to taste. Add the shrimps or prawns and heat for five minutes, without boiling. Just before serving, add the leek rings.


----------

